# first speck on the fly



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Fought the wind today just trying to learn how to cast with the wind howling. Caught my first speck on a flyrod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! Keep at it, there'll be more......and bigger ones to come


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go...I have yet to catch my first fish on the fly...


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

azevedo16 said:


> Fought the wind today just trying to learn how to cast with the wind howling. Caught my first speck on a flyrod.



Good for you! 

If you want to target specks, don't forgot to fish the lights. During the heat of the summer it's a blast...you don't get so hot and the lights are filled with bait and (hopefully) specks and reds.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!! ...and good job on pushing through the wind.
L8, Harry


----------

